
In California, license plates might go electronic - mjfern
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_15338527?nclick_check=1
======
hga
How much do you want to bet someone will try to slip in a 2-way feature into
these, e.g. a RFID like sort of thing that allows tracking. Probably as soon
as someone says "congestion taxes!"....

